# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  [APEX] Problme d'accents

## teen6517

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voici mon probleme, je dveloppe des application sous APEX dans mon schma il y a une table (document) qui remplace les "" par des "é" dans tout les champs de la table
alors que pour toute les autre table de se schma je n'ai aucun probleme !!!

Des pistes??

----------


## teen6517

bonjour  tous,

Je vois que personne ne se lance ...
Il vous manque peut tre des infos

Je suis avec la version 4.0.2 de APEX
Le serveur est un serveur Glassfish

Si vous avez des questions nhsitaient pas merci

----------


## Bluedeep

Bonjour

Je n'ai jamais eu ce problme l avec les valeurs en tables. (en revanche, je l'ai eu dans les fichiers javascript enregistrs comme static file sur le workspace).

Visiblement un problme sur le jeu de caractre.

Ta base utilise quel jeu de caractre ?

Est ce que cela se produit  l'enregistrement (depuis l'application APEX) et  la lecture ou uniquement  la lecture ?

Accessoirement, je n'ai pas la moindre ide de ce que peut tre un serveur Glassfish. (pour ma part, avec APEX 4.0 & 4.1, j'utilise Toth sous IIS 7.5).

----------


## teen6517

Merci de ton aide.

Mon jeu de caractre est : we8iso8859p15

Le problme arrive quand j'cris depuis mon application APEX car si j'utilise DbVisualizer je n'ai aucun problme d'criture avec les accents.
Depuis APEX aucun problme pour lire les accents, seulement problme  l'criture.

Dans mon schma il y a beaucoup de table mais une seule pose se problme.
Dans cette table rien dextraordinaire :
- number 8 (pk)
- number 8 (fk)
- varchar 250
- date
Par contre la clef trangre fait rfrence a une table un peu particulire car elle contient un champ BLOB.

Il y a un rapport?? Si oui comment traiter le problme??

----------

